# جهاز الليزر المنزلي لأزاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه بكل خصوصية



## سلسبيل العصريه (26 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*جهاز الليزر المنزلي لأزاله[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه بكل خصوصية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]جهاز الليزر تخلصي من الشعر الزايد بسهوله ألان وأنت بالمنزل وتقدري توفري فلوسك مع جهاز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]eosika[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ايوسايكا [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]هو جهاز يستخدم لازالة الشعر بواسطة الليزر، او ما يسمى بعالم الطب تقنية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]intensive pulsed[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]light[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لمشاهدة جميع الصور والفيديوهات زوروا موقعنا[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*http://sapaya-elarab.blogspot.com**/**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]جهاز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]eosika[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ايوسايكا يزيل الشعر باستخدام تقنية أي بي ال وميض الضوء السريع المركز، او ما يسمى نظام الليزر الفلاش. هذة التقنية مستخدمة حاليا في اكبر العيادت الطبية والصوالين، ومراكز التجميل في العالم. وهي تقوم بتسخين جسم وبصيلة الشعر بشكل سريع ومفاجيء، وبدون إحساس بالألم.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]لمشاهدة جميع الصور والفيديوهات زوروا موقعنا[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*http://sapaya-elarab.blogspot.com**/**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]مزايا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]eosika[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ايوساكا:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]1- تقنية متقدمة و متخصصة للاستخدام المنزلي سهل الاستخدام وعالي الجودة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يجعل بشرتك حريرية ناعم الملمس مخملية لجميع اماكن الجسم وامن في الاستخدام حتى على الوجه . تخلصي من الشعر المزعج والخشن نهائيا ..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]2 - زوج من ضوء الفلاش المتتالي لمزيد من الأمان والفعالية.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]3 - معالجة لطيفة (غير مؤلم مثل نظام الليزر القلم) وسهل الإدارة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]4 - صامت والقطعة اليدوية خفيفة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]5 - جهاز ايوسايكا بعدسة 3.5سم اي ينزع في الضربة الواحدة من 30 الى 100 شعرة حسب كثافة المنطقة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]6 - طريقة فعالة للتخلص من الشعر المغروز في الساقين و الساعدين عند الإناث.((الي تحت الجلد ))[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]7- فعالية مميزة على الشـعر الكاشـف و الناعم.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]8- غير مؤلم.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]9- لا يسبب حرق تالي للجلسة أو تصبغ أو تندب.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]10- لا تأثير مسرطن علـى المدى القريب أو البعيد.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]11- هو إجـراء موضعـي حصـري لا يسـبب زيـادة للشـعر في مناطـق أخرى للجسم.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]نمو الشعر ..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الشعر ينمو عادة على ثلاث مراحل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]1- مرحلة اناجين (مرحلة النمو)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تركيز صبغة الميلانين يكون في أعلى مستواه عند نمو الشعر، و أعلى فعالية يكون في الجذر.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الميلانين هي التي تعطي الشعر لونة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الشعر الغامق يحتوي على صبغة ميلانين أعلى في جذر الشعرة. التحكم في مستوى الميلانين هو المفتاح لتطور نمو الشعر بفعالية. أفضل وقت للمعالجة بالأجهزة التي تستخدم تقنية الوميض الضوئي السريع (تقنية الفلاش) هو في هذة المرحلة.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]2- مرحلة كتاجين (مرحلة السقوط)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]في مرحلة السقوط فان نمو الشعر يتوقف، اما مسامات الشعر والجذور تنكمش، والشعر القديم يسقط الى الخارج.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]3- مرحلة تيلوجين (مرحلة الراحة)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]عندما يسقط الشعر القديم الى الخارج، فان الشعر الجديد يبدأ بالنمو ببطء. جذر(بصيلة) الشعر القديمة تبقى فارغة حتى تعيد الدورة البيلوجية الخاصة بها، ويبدأ الشعر بالنمو في نفس المكان.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الان وبعد ان ابحرنا في عالم اليوسايكا الرائع قد اصبح الحلم حقيقة ، وبسعر منافس.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]السعر 2750[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لأي منطقة داخل المملكة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تنبيه هام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للاخوه والاخوات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]احذروا المقلدين من الشركات الاخري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتاكدو من المصداقية للمزورين والمقلدين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مع تحياتى لكم باستمتاعكم بجميع بمنتجاتنا الأصلية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تجدوا ما يسركم دائما على موقعنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لمشاهدة جميع الصور والفيديوهات زوروا موقعنا[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ج المملكة الرجاء التواصل معنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]-------------------[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هاتف رقم 00966558871701[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رقم الحساب /بنك الراجحى/[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]392608010173686[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]------------------[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (11 فبراير 2012)

*رد: جهاز الليزر المنزلي لأزاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه بكل خصوصية*

لا اله الا الله سبحانك


----------



## kafh (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: جهاز الليزر المنزلي لأزاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه بكل خصوصية*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 




عرض مؤقت رفع مواضيعك يوميا 3 مرات مقابل 700 ريال 
3x30=300 مشاركة شهريا ومئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
مدة العرض اسبوع فقط وبترجع الاسعار السابقة 1600 شهريا
0505678580 ابو محمد ​


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جهاز الليزر المنزلي لأزاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه بكل خصوصية*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

